# 2011 riding to fitness resolution!!



## JulieinPA (Nov 27, 2010)

THIS THREAD : http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/being-overweight-rider-feels-awkward-74656/
Is what inspired me to type THIS thread :wink:

In a nut shell (so you don't have to go read all of it) : As a thin and healthy teen I rode horses with a balanced and very comfortable seat, I was on top of the world! YEARS later (I'm almost 30!!) and approx 100lbs heavier I feel TOTALLY awkward in the saddle. I've concluded that several factors have contributed to this "awkwardness." my WEIGHT is one, but also - I have a 6yr old (will be 7 on Friday!) and a 7month old. I am VERY cautious and somewhat paranoid about EVERYTHING. If you give me something to do - I can come up with 10 things that could go wrong! I'm just so quick to think of what MIGHT happen badly! This obviously is not helping with my riding. I'm to nervous that something might go wrong. So so far I've realize my WEIGHT is an issue for me, as is my MENTALITY that something bad could happen. And one more thing that I believe plays a major rule in all of this - MUSCLES. After YEARS of not riding consistently, those "riding muscles" have not been worked, and need bulit back up.

Sooo - Weight, Mentality, Muscle tone.

Here's my goal!! :
My new years resolution for 2011 (and on) is to ride frequently to build my confidence AND my muscles, AND to change my lifestyle to lose weight and gain muscle tone all over.

Specific Goals (itemized):
Riding Goal
RIDE RIDE RIDE!! - I will ride atleast 1-2 times per week as long as I'm not sick, and as long as it's atleast 30degrees outside!!

Weight Loss Goal
Work it Baby! I am going to change my life style to a healthier one. My diet will not be a "diet" and I don't even like that word. It's a lifestyle. I will eat healthy foods which will mainly include lean meats, veggies, fruits, my protein shake (gotta have that!), and GOOD carbs ... meaning whole grains, carbs from fruits and veggies, etc. And I will avoid sugars and starches. I will enjoy a cheat meal at 1 meal per week (believe me - this works - I don't think I could do it without my cheat meal), but I won't PIG OUT. I will also watch my portion sizes - you can even eat to much health food! So portions are still and always important.
Goal in NUMBERS: Lose approx 2-3 lbs per week
Monthly Numbers: Lose 10lbs per month
LONG Term Numbers: Lose 60lbs by Aug.26th

REWARDS - for every 10lbs of weight I lose, I will get reward. Wether it's a facial, or Teeth Whitener, or whatever. But it won't be anything that would be detrimental to my healthy lifestyle.

Toning Goals
TONE IT UP!! I will exercise at least 3-5 days per week. My only excuse to skip any workouts will be if I'm sick. My workouts for now will vary, because I live 15 min. away from the nearest gymn, and when it snows here (which it does A LOT this time of year) our roads are AWFUL and I don't drive on them. So when I'm home bound I will do either my Wii Workouts (I have Jillian Michaels Ultimatum 2011 AND I also have Outdoor Adventures, plus I have Wii Fit). Or I'll do an exercise DVD/Video (which I have a whole collection of). Then once spring comes and the snow clears, I plan to hit the gymn once again. And maybe even try ZUMBA  
Oh and I can't forget - HORSE BACK RIDING - to tone my "riding muscles."

If anyone's interested ... I'm going to post about my weight loss/gain history and how I got where I am today...


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't do resolutions, but in December I did promise myself to work more toward an independent seat. A little no stirrup work each ride and pilates twice a week for starters. So far so good. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Amazon has a book (that I just bought actually) Amazon.com: The Rider's Fitness Program (9781580175425): Dianna Robin Dennis, Johnny J. McCully, Paul M. Juris: Books that is geared towards equestrians. Each excercise is fully detailed and they look easy to follow. The excercise takes up two pages side by side, and on the left hand page, has a little blurb about how the excercise relates to riding. I cannot wait to start doing the workout plans in the book._


----------



## JulieinPA (Nov 27, 2010)

My Weight Loss/Gain History. This is how I got where I am today ... the good, the bad, and the ugly.

I was a healthy, robust teen who was approx 135lbs and never did a workout (intentionally) or diet in my life to that point. I just enjoyed life. I rode horses, I loved long walks, 4-wheeler riding, swimming, etc. Life was great!
Then I got married :wink: lol
Ok so seriously - I got married on Aug.26th 2000. When I got married I was average weight for my height (I'm 5'7" tall). I was averaging between 150-155lbs. I was healthy and still just enjoying life. Then 2001 I got pregnant! YAY! We were so excited! However, after my very first Dr.appointment, I had a miscarriage. I could barely control the tears. It was awful. Up until then - that was the hardest thing I ever went through. I cried daily. And every time I seen a baby or a pregnant lady. Then approx a month and a half later - PREGNANT AGAIN!! All that excitement came rushing back! Although I'll admit by now I was somewhat hesitant to be over joyed for fear of miscarrying again. Well, 1 month - all good. 2 months - all good. 3 months - a TEENY TINY spot in my underware. I called the nurse and told them. They said it was probably nothing, but I should come in and get an ultrasound. So I did. That's when things got worse than ever before. I had an ectopic (aka Tubal) pregnancy. Since I was already 3 months along they had to do an Emergency scopic surgery. I couldn't even leave - it had to be done right away. Again, I couldn't cope. This was even worse than before. It was like having my heart (what was left of it) ripped from my body and tore apart piece by piece and stomped all over on the floor. I was devastated. We stayed at my parents house for the 2 weeks following the scopic surgery. I had a VERY tough recovery. It was awful. I also went into depression. If I wasn't depressed already from my miscarriage - I was SURE depressed by now. Between those two little babies that I lost - I GAINED 30some lbs! I'm sure you can say it was due to a mixture of stress and depression. I never took that 30some lbs back off. EVER - to date! So by then I was weighing in at between 180-185lbs.
That's when I went through my time of rebellion. I rebelled against God, my church, my husband, my family. It was an awful time and our marriage almost fell apart.
Then MIRACULOUSLY I got pregnant with our beautiful Sweet Jasmine. The year was 2003 and my due date was for Jan.2004. That girl was the best thing that happened to us at that point! (and currently she's one of the two best things that has EVER happened to us). She saved me ... AND saved US. I straightened my life up and turned myself around. I went back to church, I stopped doing all the rebellious things I was doing,etc. January 7th 2004 our Precious Miracle was born at 8:53am. I had gained 48lbs during my pregnancy with her (I ate like a piggy, plus ended up with preeclampsia - aka toximia). I was in the hospital for 3 days with contractions trying to have her and she would not come out so finally they took her via c-section. She was (and still is) perfect! Perfect!
Anyway - back to the weight ... I barely lost any of the weight that I put on while pregnant with her. I carried it around for years. Then I got serious and started eating healthy and working out, and I lost 30lbs in 3months (eating like I mentioned in my goals in the post above). Then my Pap died. That was a huge blow. We knew the day was coming - he had cancer. He looked nothing like himself and was deteriorating fast. So we knew it was coming soon. But it was still a big blow. As soon as he passed away - so did my healthy lifestyle. That's when the meals from friends and family started coming in, and deserts of all kinds. I ate like a pig. And continued to for a while - until I gained all the weight back.
2006 I got pregnant again. ANOTHER TUBAL. I was devestated again, but somewhat expectant of it, which is sad. That's when the Dr. told me that his estimate is that I only have a 50% chance of ever having a healthy pregnancy again (in my uterus instead of a tubal in other words).
Well atleast we had Jasmine. That's what helped me "keep it together." And I was eventually (after some time) Ok with it. It didn't matter to me anymore. I was happy with what God gave us.
Well - then in Nov.2009 I find out I'm pregnant AGAIN! Of course for ME all the fears come rushing back ... miscarriage, tubal, surgery, depression, body changes. I went to a specialist ... only to find out that I had a perfectly healthy pregnancy and baby! Miracle number TWO!!! On May 28th 2010 our BEAUTIFUL little Jessica was born! I'll never forget the moment they pulled her from my uterus (repeat c-section) and I heard her first cry! Nothing will ever take that memory away from me. Now she's 7 months old and a bubbly bouncy (almost crawling) bundle of joy and pride! We love her so much! And her big sister simply ADORES her! (and vice versa) Anyway - with my pregnancy with Jessica I put on almost 50lbs again. BUT within the first 2 weeks I dropped 30lbs!!! (goodness, if ONLY we could lose that much weight that FAST any other time!) However, ever since the 30lbs came off, I haven't dropped anymore.

SO now I'm at 238lbs. I WANT to be at somewhere between 135-155lbs.
I have ALOT of work to do!
But I know I can do it. I just need the will power and the encouragement. I gotta stick to my guns!

Well, sorry this got so long, hopefully it wasn't to boring to follow. But that's me and my weight issues in a nut shell (a really big nut shell .. lol)

Hopefully I can keep this thread going with pictures and updates (I'll go look for some pictures now, although I don't have many since I'm heavy - that's one reason why I'm always the one BEHIND the Camera!)


----------



## JulieinPA (Nov 27, 2010)

Ok - here's PICTURES as promised :

#1 Me and my Hubby on our wedding day.
#2 Me and my hubby a few years after getting married - still healthy and in good shape.
#3 Me pregnant (and ready to burst) with our first child "Jasmine"
#4 Me after losing weight and feeling great! (right before my Pap died)
#5 Me pregnant with our second child "Jessica" in 2010
#6 Me a week and a half ago at a family Christmas dinner


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

Good luck Julie and I will be rooting for you


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

What a great story starter! I can't wait to hear your results. I am not overly over weight, but I lost all my muscle tone a few years back from Hyperthyroidism, trust me you DON'T really want it! I literally couldn't walk up a flight of stairs in one trip! I to am starting to do similar changes as you so I can't wait to hear how it goes. Today was my first day exercising again and I have had breakfast four days in a row now...a real feat for me!


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting a link for that book. i have been telling my husband about what muscles I need to work on to get a better seat but I don't know what exercises to do at home to help and I don't have my own horse to ride (or anywhere within reasonable driving distance to go more than 2x a week)


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

This is such a great idea and I applaud you for making something like this up to stick too. Since you seem to have a lot of information about this sort of thing I had a question. Do you have any exercises to create a flatter, more tonned stomach. That is my fitness goal for the year because I want a flat not flabby stomach. I just don't know any exercises.


----------



## JulieinPA (Nov 27, 2010)

Beau Baby said:


> This is such a great idea and I applaud you for making something like this up to stick too. Since you seem to have a lot of information about this sort of thing I had a question. Do you have any exercises to create a flatter, more tonned stomach. That is my fitness goal for the year because I want a flat not flabby stomach. I just don't know any exercises.


Oh yes absolutely! I will tell you first that there is no such thing as "spot reduction." It has been a controversy for a while, but then the truth came out after much research that was done scientifically and proven by nutritionist, etc. that you cannot "spot reduce." However - that's pertaining to "reduction" ... so in other words - losing weight. If you're only interested in toning an area ... then that's a whole other story. You can tone specific muscles. If you need to lose weight and tone - you need some cardio and some toning exercises. But if you only need the toning ... then I would recommend these exercises for your abs :

CRUNCHES (crunches ROCK for getting toned abs!)
You can do regular Crunches AND Reverse Crunches. They each tone different areas of your abs. The regular Crunches tone the upper part of your abs and the reverse crunches tone the lower part of your abs.

BICYCLE 
This is a great ab workout to!! It works more than just your abs.

LEG RAISES
You can do this at they gymn, or if you want to do it at home, you just need to find something sturdy on each side of you. Like perhaps - stack your bales of hay in order that will give a small space in between bales where your body will fit, then you could do this exercise in between the hay bales.

Vertical Crunch
This is a great crunch to --- but then CRUNCHES ROCK! So any crunch is great for your abs!

PLANK on Elbows and Toes
This one works great - but is MUCH harder than it looks for sure!

If you're not familiar with these exercises, just google them. I'm sure you can find pictures and explanations. If not, just say so and I'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## JulieinPA (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't want to sound like I'm ringing my own bell here, but if anyone would like any tips or tid bits about health/nutrition/exercise - I am confident in my education concerning these things. I don't have any type of degree or official "schooling" for it, but I have done a lot of studying and research on this for years. I'm talking approx 8 years now. I am self taught. 
The real work for me is putting my education and knowledge to USE for myself!! I KNOW how to lose the weight and get toned and in good health and in shape. It's just the matter of DOING IT.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks! I'll definitely be doing the crunches and leg lifts. I used to do the plank all the time in phys ed and at basketball practice but after one to many falls (from my horse) and a kick to my lower back I can no longer due the plank. Something happened to my lower back so whenever I go to do the plank it feels like someone is driving nails in to my back. I'll try the others though.


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

I got a question for you then, or anyone who has some suggestions.

I haven't ridden many horses over 15hh in the past 4 years, a lot of short little ones. I had no troubles ever getting on my last mare (who died 4 years ago) but after all that time I'm having a really hard time getting on my 5 year old I have now. She is over 16hh and all my limited height (5'2") is in my upper body, so my stirrups hang up higher too.

I know that there are mounting stools, fences, anything to climb up on, but I live in the middle of the prairie, if I have to get off while out on a ride I'm going to have difficulties getting back on.

So instead of practicing on a greenish, fidgety horse, any one have any ideas on how to increase my balance and leg strength to get on her gracefully? 
I was thinking I should start doing the stairs in my building for a workout by seeing how many I can step at a time.


----------



## JulieinPA (Nov 27, 2010)

DieselPony said:


> I got a question for you then, or anyone who has some suggestions.
> 
> I haven't ridden many horses over 15hh in the past 4 years, a lot of short little ones. I had no troubles ever getting on my last mare (who died 4 years ago) but after all that time I'm having a really hard time getting on my 5 year old I have now. She is over 16hh and all my limited height (5'2") is in my upper body, so my stirrups hang up higher too.
> 
> ...


Doing the stairs would be a GREAT workout for your legs! Plus good cardio to  Start off by walking them, and then as you increase your strength and endurance go faster and stronger each time.

Also - lunges are great!!

Squats are great to - and actually my personal favorite 

There's actually A LOT of leg exercises you could do. I think the stairs is a wonderful place to start!

TONING your Legs (and this will also tone your buns!!)
try something like this routine:
STEPS 10-20 minutes of going up and down
Lunges 10 reps to start off (eventually you can increase the number so you keep working your muscles as they strengthen)
Squats 10 reps (same as above)
3-5 times per week

CARDIO
cardio isn't just for those who want to lose weight, cardio contributes to a healthy life style and is good for your heart (and much more!) (well, unless you have a medical condition that prevents you from doing cardio - which is a reason why everyone should consult their physician before starting any type of workout program and/or diet program).
But back to the cardio - The stairs will be a great cardio workout! But if you want to add more cardio (other than just stairs) you could do jumping jacks (WONDERFUL EXERCISE!) and/or Jump Rope. Also running/jogging/walking is great cardio! And so is SWIMMING!!! 

TIME
A good workout would normally be one that's approx. 30-60 minutes long.
But when in a hurry, a 10 min. workout is better than none - so it's always good to work even just 10min. into your schedule.

Good luck! Hope this helped.

ETA : One more thing - Why just leg exercises? When you mount, you use your arms/hands to help pull you up and over. I would also incorporate some arm/shoulder/hand exercises in as well if I were you.
Such as bicep curls 
Military Press 
Push ups
There's tons of arm/shoulder exercises! These are just 3 of my FAVORITE!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

good luck!!!!! my new years reesalution is to learn to jump on my mare pocket!!!!!!


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

JulieinPA said:


> I KNOW how to lose the weight and get toned and in good health and in shape. It's just the matter of DOING IT.


AMEN sister. Isn't this the truth!


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions Juliein. I took the stairs coming home today(I live on the 7th floor), kind of a wake up call that the past month of sitting studying for finals hardcore than pigging out all holidays kicked my butt!

My plan starting Monday now (when my school semester starts so I'm on a schedule again) I'll get up with my BF when he goes to work, go down to ground level with him and then take the stairs back up. I'll do a couple sets of push ups and crunches and some weight lifting for my arms before I have to get ready to go for classes. I would do squats and lunges, but for now I have to limit to just 7 flights of stairs. I have a knee injury and it gets really angry if I over work it.
I don't have classes on Friday's so I'm going to suck up my fear of working out in public and hit up the gym at the uni, I'm paying for it, might as well use it.

My mare will thank me when I can climb aboard quickly and gracefully .


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Good luck to everyone that is working on making themselves a stronger person. I too am going to be working on losing weight, and getting back into shape. We are coming home for a month in May, and I have a goal set to lose 30 pounds by that time. My biggest issues is cooking/eating right. Well, and not exercising at all. I am learning to be a better cook. I know it would benefit my whole family.


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

Good luck to you! I hope to finally get it together and lose some poundage this year. I've decided to do weight watchers with my friends. I've lost weight on my own before but it was really difficult and I gained it all back. (I lost it the proper way through diet and exercise and it took me several months) I'm hoping that with weight loss I can be more confident and it will help with my riding.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Julie,

I just read your hearrending story. As a mom, I can imagine how painful it is to lose a baby. I didn't experience miscarriage, but I know lots of other women who have . It is VERY common, just not talked about very much. And I had a Csection too, and Vbac. (boys)

Anyway,one thing you migth look into is Overeaters Anonymous. I have done this before in my past, and it has been a revolutionary way of looking at our relationship with food. I lost a lot of weight some years ago, but for some reason in recent years , after regaining that weight, I have not been willing to do what it takes. At some point, one has to "put the food down", just as an alchoholic must put the bottle down. For some of us, there is no halfway measure. I just haven't been willing to give up my drug of choice; food!
I do know that setting concrete numbers for goals can backfire. If you come to a place where things go wrong and you are tempted to retreat into depression, it will make for a convenient weapon to castigate yourself if you havent met those goals. That sort of self critisism only leads to further eating and so on , and so on.
If you are a Christian, look to your faith in God and leave it in God's hands. God cannot lead the way if you won't let go of the reins.


----------



## JulieinPA (Nov 27, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Julie,
> 
> I just read your hearrending story. As a mom, I can imagine how painful it is to lose a baby. I didn't experience miscarriage, but I know lots of other women who have . It is VERY common, just not talked about very much. And I had a Csection too, and Vbac. (boys)
> 
> ...


Yeah, it was tough. Each one was tough. I had more tubals than miscarriages though - but regardless, a baby was lost each time. It took my a LONG time to recooperate - not just physically, but mentally. 

Overeating isn't so much my issue. The main reasons that I personally gained the weight was from my emotional and physical battles that I've been through (I've been pregnant 5 times and lost 3 out of 5!) Even just the stress alone can do crazy and ugly things to your body.

Losing the weight is just a matter of being strong and disciplined. Well, and educated. You have to be strong enough to NOT overeat, and to say NO to "junk" food. You have to be disciplined to workout 3-5 days per week (and really push yourself). And you have to be educated to KNOW what you SHOULD eat and what you shouldn't.
For most people (including myself) the biggest battle is Getting Started. Which I did "un-officially" start myself - I've been watching what I eat, but I haven't had a chance yet to start my workouts. But I'm working on starting soon ... I just need to work out a few things with my schedule and my hubby's schedule, etc.


----------



## luvmytobipaint (Jan 1, 2011)

Super cool....good luck to you. I too am changing my eating lifestyle to be much more healthy. I don't need to lose any weight, but do need to be fit, strong and all around healthy. Been working out for a few weeks now so far and going to start a brand new way of eating this week.


----------



## JulieinPA (Nov 27, 2010)

luvmytobipaint said:


> Super cool....good luck to you. I too am changing my eating lifestyle to be much more healthy. I don't need to lose any weight, but do need to be fit, strong and all around healthy. Been working out for a few weeks now so far and going to start a brand new way of eating this week.


That's awesome! Good Luck!


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah this thread has definitely inspired me to kick it up a notch. For me, eating is totally the issue. I'm a convenience/boredom eater - the worst kind. I have 5 months til show season and after grocery shopping today feelin fabulous about what was bought. I also made this recipe tonight: Detox Green Soup Recipe with Broccoli, Spinach and Ginger

It's pretty hardcore, as in its not like eating a cheeseburger LOL... its pretty plain? But it turned out decently edible and made a TON for a very small amount of money. 

Thanks for the inspiration Juliein!


----------



## luvmytobipaint (Jan 1, 2011)

I bought the book "Cinch" seems like it will be a nice change. Not just a yoyo diet thing.....an actual lifestyle change. 

Good luck guys!


----------



## JulieinPA (Nov 27, 2010)

MissH said:


> Yeah this thread has definitely inspired me to kick it up a notch. For me, eating is totally the issue. I'm a convenience/boredom eater - the worst kind. I have 5 months til show season and after grocery shopping today feelin fabulous about what was bought. I also made this recipe tonight: Detox Green Soup Recipe with Broccoli, Spinach and Ginger
> 
> It's pretty hardcore, as in its not like eating a cheeseburger LOL... its pretty plain? But it turned out decently edible and made a TON for a very small amount of money.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration Juliein!


Awesome!! And thanks for the link! I just might have to try that! I love the whole Detox theory, and I've done some minor detoxing before. I doubt I can do it right now - because I'm nursing. But whenever I decide it's time to stop nursing (I'm not sure yet when that will be - but it won't be before she's a year old, and she's 7 months now) I plan to do some type of detox. Haven't officially decided specifically yet, but I'll keep this recipe in mind  Most detoxes are done over the course of a few days. Actually, there's a really good detox diet that takes approx a week. Just not sure if I have the will power for it - it's basically a "juice" detox diet. Anyway, I gotta figure something out. Detoxes do the body good! :wink:


----------



## JulieinPA (Nov 27, 2010)

Need some encouragement!? How about just some helpful tid bits!? How about a challenge?? 

As long as this thread stays alive, I will post tips and tid bits about diet/exercise/etc. (may include videos.)

Above I mentioned a "challenge" ... WELL ... here's the deal:On occassion I'll post a workout video (full version). And I will CHALLENGE you to do it! If you accept the challenge, well first of all you got a good workout in and should be proud of yourself! And second of all - you'll get POINTS for accepting the challenge and completing it. Once you reach so many points (I have to figure out all the details) - you will win a prize. It will be something like my Photo Art, or a free photography session if you're within driving distance of me, or something along those lines. It will be SOMETHING nice. Like I said, I just got to figure out all the details. I'll post details and rules when I figure it all out.

Anyway ...
Here's the first _video_ I'd like to post. 
*10 Min. Pilates Flex Full*





*YOU GET 10 POINTS for completing this 10min. workout.*


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

JulieinPA said:


> Ok - here's PICTURES as promised :
> 
> #1 Me and my Hubby on our wedding day.
> #2 Me and my hubby a few years after getting married - still healthy and in good shape.
> ...


You're reaaally pretty!


----------



## JulieinPA (Nov 27, 2010)

Gidget said:


> You're reaaally pretty!


Awwwww, Thank you so much!


----------



## JulieinPA (Nov 27, 2010)

JulieinPA said:


> Need some encouragement!? How about just some helpful tid bits!? How about a challenge??
> 
> As long as this thread stays alive, I will post tips and tid bits about diet/exercise/etc. (may include videos.)
> 
> ...


BUMP
ANYONE taking the challenge???

Here's a tid bit : Did you know that GRAPEFRUIT can help you lose weight!?
Well it can! Add a grapefruit (hold the sugar please) or grapefruit juice (no added sugar) to your breakfast in the morning.


----------



## JulieinPA (Nov 27, 2010)

Here's some samples of my PHOTO ART that I mentioned winning (with points) by completing my challenges.

Photo Art Samples : http://www.horseforum.com/hobbies/photo-art-75303/#post882567


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I'll try to do them with you. Had gastric bypass last year, have lost 200 lbs now am in the firming stage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JulieinPA (Nov 27, 2010)

cakemom said:


> I'll try to do them with you. Had gastric bypass last year, have lost 200 lbs now am in the firming stage.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


WOW! 200lbs! Awesome!


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

Your on! Thanks for the motivation, and I pray that we can keep each other accountable. That ALWAYS helps!


----------



## JulieinPA (Nov 27, 2010)

momo3boys said:


> Your on! Thanks for the motivation, and I pray that we can keep each other accountable. That ALWAYS helps!


AWESOME!! Please let me know (post on here) if/when you COMPLETE the challenge and I'll record your Points you earn!!

I still have to post about the points and the prizes ... just haven't got that far yet. The photo art WILL be a prize though for sure.


----------



## luvmytobipaint (Jan 1, 2011)

I will do the challenge....does it count that I was at the gym for 1 1/2 hours this morning, or do I still have to do the video you have there?


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

I just did the challenge! Wow I heard all kinds of things popping and grinding doing that one! I also ate a yummy lunch of chicken and hummus and grilled onions. Mmmmm

I found some great videos on Youtube one day that were for geared towards riders...of course now I can't find them


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I just found this thread but def. this is something that I need to be doing for myself as well.
I have had a problem with my weight for many years and have a few medical problems that would really be helped if I could drop the pounds and change my eating lifestyle for good.

I have started to change other things in my life as well, I got a new job and am starting to find God in my life again. I have been listening to Christian music and it has really lifted my mood (as I think my prior work environment and some of the people I was around were really bringing me down) I also have started taking a vit/mineral supplement called Redoxx by the Natural Horse Vet Dr. Dan Moore. Already I feel so much better about my life and am eating a lot healthier food as well.

I also would really like to get the riders fitness book,as soon as I get the extra money.


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

Rad Henry, I Got the fitness book from the library. You might want to try that. I LOVE to dance to good Christian Music for the aerobic exercise. The boys and I have been dancing to 'dancing generation' you should look it up.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

I am enjoying following this thread. I really need to kick into high gear myself, I want to lose some weight although everyone tells me I don't need to. I joined a gym and the trainer said I didn't need to lose weight I just needed to tone up...but I'm LAZY, I admit it. I have lost weight cutting back on carbs but I SOOO love my carbs that I always go back and gain the weight back again. This thread is getting me motivated to do something about it again so keep it coming


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I just completed the challenge and my body really felt a lot more relaxed and loose. This would be perfect first thing in the morning and after a busy day at work !


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

momo3boys said:


> Rad Henry, I Got the fitness book from the library. You might want to try that. I LOVE to dance to good Christian Music for the aerobic exercise. The boys and I have been dancing to 'dancing generation' you should look it up.


Thanks for the tips , I listen to it at work as I work in a Faith based preschool and in the car at times. I will have to look dancing generation up too


----------



## kklenk (Jun 2, 2009)

Julie,
Your resolutions sound so down to earth and reasonable regarding riding. 2x a week when its over 32 degrees. Mine is very similar. I'm in somewhat of a rut not knowing what to do with my horse. Like you I always think what can go wrong will go wrong and it is quite an obstacle. I'd like to know for those people who don't compete, what motivates you the most to go ride? How long do your rides last? Surely not everyone is riding 5x a week 45 minutes each ride. That seems to be all I see.


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

kklenk said:


> I'd like to know for those people who don't compete, what motivates you the most to go ride?


I love it. Right now I'm riding once a week for an hour on a horse I hate so much I love, because man does she make me work to get anything accomplished, until I get my own horse back, and then it'll be 2/3 times a week for awhile.

I simply just love it. I love the fact that its challenging, its a workout, it tests your patience and when you get through that bad ride, just how good you feel about yourself. 
I love the bond that you can get with such a large creature and how when you're doing things right, you can control every inch of that 1000lbs animal with a thin, simple strap of leather or rope and your tiny leg in comparison.

Kklenk, you just need to find that one thing that keeps you going, don't forget it and it'll be better. A lot better. 
For me its the memory of my old mare who I could jump on bareback with a halter, point her out to the fields with a little squeeze and we would be off. That memory keeps me going with my young green mare, as I have a goal to have that kind of level of trust and training between the two of us to do that again.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

kklenk said:


> Julie,
> I'd like to know for those people who don't compete, what motivates you the most to go ride? How long do your rides last?QUOTE]
> 
> What motivates me is the feeling of accomplishment afterwards. I admit, sometimes I am FORCING myself to go to the barn because it's my day off and I'd rather sleep in and relax and not have to BE somewhere and DO something. But I force myself because I know how good I will feel afterwards. When I was younger, I took jumping lessons and did some competing. When my instructor would point out a course for me to take, I would have to take a deep breath...I was SCARED...especially when my instructor would say things about the horse like "Hmm...I wonder if she can do an in-n-out....go take her over those" and point But I was SO proud of myself for doing it, I still have the notebooks I kept. When I had a lesson and did a really awesome course of jumps, I would go home and draw a little diagram of what jumps I did like you would see if you were going to compete. I don't compete now and really don't have the desire to, but I am taking jumping lessons again and still am incredibly proud of myself when I do well. I have started leasing horses because I find that I'm getting a little burnt out just going for lesson after lesson. I like to have time to just do what I want WHEN I want and leasing affords me that option


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Man, I've been working so much I haven't gotten to the videos. But I rode hard twice last week. And riding a 4 year old greenie is hard work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

JulieinPA said:


> Need some encouragement!? How about just some helpful tid bits!? How about a challenge??
> 
> As long as this thread stays alive, I will post tips and tid bits about diet/exercise/etc. (may include videos.)
> 
> ...


I totally did this video this morning!! I've had it forever and its one of my favs.


----------



## kklenk (Jun 2, 2009)

*Challenge*

So a light bulb just went off. It might mean me taking this to a different thread. What about a challenge just like what JulieinPA is offering but horse related. Videos of what you do with your horse and see if others can match it? I can offer a smililar prize regarding photography potentially with one of two professional photographers and/or maybe horsey trinkets. Prizes for people who POST a challenge video and a prize for people who complete a certain amount of them. Anyone interested?


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

that sounds awesome but I don't have someone to video me riding


----------



## JulieinPA (Nov 27, 2010)

UPDATE!! OK soooo ... I've been slacking with the exercising. Mainly because I just have not been able to find the time to do it!! My 7 month old really keeps me on my toes! Seriously. And lately she hasn't been feeling good (sinus infection) so she's REALLY keeping me busy.

HOWEVER - I have been trying to watch what I'm eating. I still am not where I want to be "diet wise" ... but I'm getting there. 

AND ... I lost 6lbs! YAY ME!!! So I'm 6lbs down - and I haven't even started exercising yet, plus like I said, I'm not where I want to be with my diet just yet (I've been drinking soda, and have had some desserts, etc. ... so I still need to work on what I'm eating) ... so if I can lose 6lbs like this - I'm really anxious to see what happens when I REALLY start trying!

Anyway, I just wanted to brag a lil 
Oh and btw - I realize I still never officially posted about the points thing. Again, I just haven't had time. The only reason why I have time right now is because my baby is taking a surprisingly longer nap than usual (usually I barely get her to nap for 20minutes).


----------



## JulieinPA (Nov 27, 2010)

Also I haven't had time to ride George yet either. PLUS it has been COLD ... I originally said that I wouldn't be riding unless the temp is atleast in the 30's. And we haven't had that - it's been in the teens and 20's.
So I haven't started with that yet either.


----------



## JulieinPA (Nov 27, 2010)

*POINTS*

Exercise Video (your own) = 10 points
Ride horse for atleast 20 minutes = 10 points
Drink atleast 6 glasses of water (within 12 hours) = 10 points

*BONUS*
Exercise Video (that I post in this thread) = 10 points
You get 10 points per exercise video that I post that you complete - each time you complete it.

If you get 500 points within 1 month (30 days) you'll win a customized full size (ready for print in 8x10 or 12x12) Photo Art.
If you get more than 500 points - your points will roll over towards winning another customized photo art! So in other words - you can keep working at it and for EVERY 500 points you get - you get a full size photo art customized to suit you!

This is a fairly easy goal to obtain - especially if you do all 3 goals per day atleast 5 days per week. You'd have all your points within a couple weeks of doing it. Plus there's the bonus points you can get to! So it's very obtainable and reasonable 

Here's my Photo Art Website : Julies Photo Art

If you're local and are interested in winning a photo session - just pm me and we can put your points towards winning a photo session.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have lost 5 lbs this week, just by watching calories and eating healthier foods.

It is so hard to do much of any exercising due to the freezing temps.
I am trying to find more things to do inside but my place is so small and isnt much room to move around .
I have a balance ball so I think I will start there. 

Keep us posted on how you are doing!


----------



## Trilogy (Jan 25, 2011)

Love this thread! I am 5.5 and 160 lbs...but oh so flabby! I shudder to have my self video'd riding with my butt wobbling all over at the trot...and then when my instructor comes over to test my core strength and pushes her finger into my belly and has to find her way through 3 inches of flab to get to my abs (which do exist, I am sure!). 2011 is my year to get back to a happy, thinner, fitter me which would be around 125 lbs. Ill be checking back and getting my points for sure!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Ok, did wii fit for 30, rode my horse this week...can't lose any weight, I'm where my dr wants me, now it's firm up time. Do I get any points?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok, total weight lost is 8. 5 lbs, it is coming of slowly but I havent been eatling as good as I should be I did slide back into some not so good eating habits 

Time to get back on track!!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

It's good you want to be healthier and loose some weight! You'll feel great too in the end, not too mention proud of yourself!  I am also trying to have a healthier lifestyle, (not on the eating side) ok maybe a little less sugar but I already eat lean meat and lots of veggies, but ya I am trying to force myself to do exercise and tone my body. I used to be so fit but with school you have no time and end up eating instead!


----------

